# new world / old world



## buntbarsch (Nov 4, 2004)

Tropheus sp. "Cape Nundo" (Golden Chisanse)


















Tropheus sp. "Katonga"


















Heros severum (Red Shoulder Severum)


















Geophagus leucosticta









Cryptoheros Nanoluteus


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Great photos, Klaus! Thanks for sharing! :thumb: =D>


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Yah those are some nice shots, keep em coming


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

They are really pretty!


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

great photos!


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Beautiful as always Klaus! Thanks.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Stunning! 

You can always tell pics that have that signiture on them are going to be great


----------



## buntbarsch (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks everybody for the nice comments. Much appreciated.....


----------

